# Nombre de paraules del català



## Wilva

L'anglès diuen que té unes 1.000.000 paraules, és una llengua amb motl de vocabulari. Algú sap quantes paraules té, aproximadament, el català? 
Simple curiositat.


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

No es simple curiosidad... muy interesante... ¿un millón de palabras el inglés?

Me parece muchísimo.

Veamos, ¿qué es una palabra? Verbos, sustantivos, adjetivos, preposiciones, etc.

Creo recordar que una persona _normal_ tiene un vocabulario de 3 mil, 5 mil palabras.

Una más _leída y escribida_, como decimos en México, hasta 30 mil.

¿Quiénes _dieuen_?

¿Alguna pista para encontrar la respuesta fidedigna?

Fins ara.


----------



## MarieSuzanne

Según el "Diccionario de las lenguas del mundo", de Rafael del Moral, el DRAE cuenta con 88.500 palabras en la 22ª edición, pero buena parte de ellas ya no se usan o son de escaso uso. Una lengua como el francés, que se considera rica en vocabulario, tiene unas 32.000 palabras en uso, de las cuales 20.000 son de uso culto. Un diccionario *histórico* (es decir, con palabras antiguas que ya no existen) de lenguas ricas en vocabulario como el español, el inglés o el francés podría tener unas 200.000 palabras.

Todo lo cual demuestra que la cifra de 1.000.000 de palabras del inglés es un disparate.
Lamentablemente, no logro encontrar una cifra estimada para el catalán, pero no creo que tenga nada que envidiarle al francés o al español.


----------



## ernest_

Segons la introducció del diccionari de l'IEC:
_
Aquesta edició té 2.422 articles més que la primera: 69.988, enfront de 67.566; 12.343 accepcions més: 132.343, enfront de 120.000; 343, subentrades més: 17.343, enfront de 17.000; 14.007 definicions més: 117.007, enfront de 103.000._

Font: http://dlc.iec.cat/introduccio2_6.html


----------



## Wilva

Pel que dieu, el nº de paraules del català deu ser semblant al de castellà i francès, és a dir, al voltant de 100.000. El milió de paraules de l'anglès deu ser exagerat, però de totes manera l'angès està considerat com una de les llengües amb més vocabulari del món, degut a la seva extensió.

Per altra banda, tmabé vaig llegir un dia que el nº de paraules que fa servir un catalanoparlant diariament ronda les 300, o sigui que la immensa majoria d'aquestes 100.000 no s'utilitzen. Deuen ser paraules cultes, paraules que han caigut en l'oblit des de fa segles, dialectalismes que ja no s'utilitzen, paraules preses de l'anglès per vocabulari científic... què en penseu?


----------



## pickypuck

Wilva, ¿podrías poner un enlace a la fuente donde se dice lo del millón de palabras? Muchas veces se dan cifras atendiendo al número de palabras que recogen los diccionarios. Pero este dato, hablando de lenguas romances, nunca puede dar el número aproximado de palabras que tiene una lengua por la sencilla razón de que las academias e institutos normativos tienden a ser "exclusivistas", es decir, son extremadamente reacios a la inclusión de nuevas (o antiguas) palabras, además de eliminar rápidamente palabras que consideran en desuso, no incluir vocabulario especializado, regionalismos, etc. Sin embargo, los diccionarios anglosajones son todo lo contrario, lo que yo llamo "inclusivistas", y si una palabra la utilizan 10 vecinos de un pueblecito de Idaho, la incluyen sin ningún reparo. Muchísimas palabras que yo utilizo en mi día a día no están recogidos en el DRAE e imagino que esto pasará también con otras lenguas romances, incluido el catalán.
Por otro lado siempre me he preguntado dónde queda la polisemia en este tipo de clasificaciones. Muchas veces una palabra puede significar varios conceptos, así que ¿se cuenta como una aunque designe varias cosas totalmente diferentes?
Cuando una lengua carece de alguna palabra la adopta de otra y la hace suya, pasando por tanto al acervo de palabras propias. Todos los días se hacen traducciones resultando en un mensaje idéntico. Si las romances tienen, digamos, 200 000 palabras y el inglés 1 000 000 habría una diferencia de 800 000 palabras que causaría grandes problemas, algo que no es así. A veces me da la sensación de que los artículos donde aparecen estas cifras son del tipo "a ver quien la tiene más larga"... 

Dew.


----------



## merquiades

pickypuck said:


> Wilva, ¿podrías poner un enlace a la fuente donde se dice lo del millón de palabras? Muchas veces se dan cifras atendiendo al número de palabras que recogen los diccionarios. Pero este dato, hablando de lenguas romances, nunca puede dar el número aproximado de palabras que tiene una lengua por la sencilla razón de que las academias e institutos normativos tienden a ser &quot;exclusivistas&quot;, es decir, son extremadamente reacios a la inclusión de nuevas (o antiguas) palabras, además de eliminar rápidamente palabras que consideran en desuso, no incluir vocabulario especializado, regionalismos, etc. Sin embargo, los diccionarios anglosajones son todo lo contrario, lo que yo llamo &quot;inclusivistas&quot;, y si una palabra la utilizan 10 vecinos de un pueblecito de Idaho, la incluyen sin ningún reparo. Muchísimas palabras que yo utilizo en mi día a día no están recogidos en el DRAE e imagino que esto pasará también con otras lenguas romances, incluido el catalán.
> Por otro lado siempre me he preguntado dónde queda la polisemia en este tipo de clasificaciones. Muchas veces una palabra puede significar varios conceptos, así que ¿se cuenta como una aunque designe varias cosas totalmente diferentes?
> Cuando una lengua carece de alguna palabra la adopta de otra y la hace suya, pasando por tanto al acervo de palabras propias. Todos los días se hacen traducciones resultando en un mensaje idéntico. Si las romances tienen, digamos, 200 000 palabras y el inglés 1 000 000 habría una diferencia de 800 000 palabras que causaría grandes problemas, algo que no es así. A veces me da la sensación de que los artículos donde aparecen estas cifras son del tipo &quot;a ver quien la tiene más larga&quot;...
> 
> Dew.


 
Hola.  Como habéis dicho, los diccionarios del inglés recogen rápidamente todos los nuevos términos, el argot de todos los países anglófonos, y las palabras prestadas de otros idiomas.  He visto últimamente que los diccionarios ya han recogido ciertas palabras (expresiones de una lengua india) de la letra de una canción de las Pussy Cat Dolls del año pasado.  Desde luego, nadie las usa.  Además, el inglés tiene muchos sinónimos... las palabras sajonas, las greco-latinas, y a veces las francesas o sea un autor no tiene dificultades en buscar sinónimos.  En cambio, la lengua cotidiana es menos rica, 5 verbos y basta.  En cuanto al catalán, creo que también tiene un vocabulario muy rico y amplio, por las mismas razones del inglés: por sus orígenes y por las palabras de origen extranjero:  parèixer-semblar, paraula-mot, buscar-cercar, gràcies-merci-mercès... Al leer en catalán, noto siempre los sinónimos.. Si se me ocurre otros, los añado. El número exacto, seguimos buscando... En cuanto a la lengua callejera, vosotros me lo diréis.


----------



## MOMO2

Mucho menos que en inglés (si no leyó un 0 más)
http://www.upf.edu/llengues/es/recursos/diccionaris/grandicc.html

http://www.catalandictionary.org/catala/?uuu

Momos


----------



## MarieSuzanne

Wilva said:


> de totes manera l'angès està considerat com una de les llengües amb més vocabulari del món, degut a la seva extensió.



Como bien han comentado, la diferencia entre nuestros diccionarios normativos y la recolección no normativa inglesa es abismal, por lo que no pueden hacerse comparaciones. Si alguien recogiera en un diccionario TODAS las palabras regionales de los distintos países de habla española, estoy segura de que el español saldría ganando. No hay más que ver la infinidad de acepciones distintas de cada palabra inglesa, con el consiguiente número de palabras españolas equivalentes (cosa que rara vez se da a la inversa).



Wilva said:


> Per altra banda, tmabé vaig llegir un dia que el nº de paraules que fa servir un catalanoparlant diariament ronda les 300



Creo que también aquí debes de haberte equivocado en los ceros: 300 palabras son las que maneja un niño de 4 años. Cualquier adulto maneja muchísimas más.


----------



## swift

MarieSuzanne said:


> Como bien han comentado, la diferencia entre nuestros diccionarios normativos y la recolección no normativa inglesa es abismal, por lo que no pueden hacerse comparaciones.


De acuerdo contigo.


----------



## ursu-lab

Tampoc no cal exagerar al contrari. Jo sóc estrangera i el català és la meva segona llengua, però intento fer servir una mica més que unes miserables 300 paraules per expressar-me. 300 paraules són molt poques, massa poques per una persona amb una cultura "normal" i uns pensaments mínimament complexos, no creieu? Potser les 300 es refereixen a nens de 5-6 anys. O, com deia el títol d'una famosa obra teatral de l'italià Dario Fo: "l'obrer coneix 300 paraules, el patró 1000, per això ell és el patró". Tot i que a Catalunya sabem perfectament que aquest principi ara com ara no s'aplica i que no cal ser una persona culta per assolir càrrecs de poder, ans al contrari... Fixeu-vos: només en aquest missatge n'he fet servir unes 50.


----------



## Wilva

> Wilva, ¿podrías poner un enlace a la fuente donde se dice lo del millón de palabras?



http://www.guardian.co.uk/books/2009/jun/10/english-million-word-milestone

N'hi ha molts d'altres. Jo suposo que com heu dit, l'anglès té moltes influències, i totes les paraules dels dialectes es recullen, cosa que potser no passa, per exemple, amb el català.

La xifra de 300 paraules la vaig llegir no sé on, i veient el que diu ursu-lab sembla poc creïble. No sé quantes paraules fa servir un catalanòfon, suposo que depèn molt de la persona hi ha gent que fa servir un vocabulari molt pobre i n'hi ha d'altres de més instruïts que fan servir molts més sinònims.


----------



## pickypuck

Wilva said:


> http://www.guardian.co.uk/books/2009/jun/10/english-million-word-milestone


 
He leído el artículo y no tiene desperdicio. El primer "flipe" es que la "palabra" un millón es *Web 2.0*  Explica que a lo que se han dedicado es a recoger los diferentes neologismos que se creaban en el mundo, uno cada 98 minutos según sus cálculos, e ir añadiéndolos a esa macrolista. Es decir, que ni influencias, ni regionalismos ni nada, sino ¡palabras inventadas! Esto no puede considerarse nada riguroso y cualquier lengua podría hacer lo mismo para alcanzar ese millón de palabras. 
Menciona además que el Oxford English Dictionary tiene 600 000 entradas en comparación con las 100 000 que registra el francés o las 250 000 del castellano, algo que demuestra lo que ya se ha comentado aquí, que los diccionarios ingleses son muy laxos a la hora de incluir palabras, lo que a mí en principio me parece positivo pues creo que las academias/institutos reguladores de las lenguas romances se pasan de "puristas".

También se dice lo siguiente, para mí esperpéntico:

[...] with 600,000 species of fungus, there were undoutedly "many more than 1 million English words [...] 

Hombre es que incluir como palabras inglesas los nombres científicos de las especies sería demasié... Pero obviamente esas 600 000 especies, que dudo que sean palabras ya que están constituidas por dos o incluso tres categorías taxonómicas (tendríamos que ver qué es una palabra para estos señores, qué para otras lenguas, etc.) también formarían parte de cualquier otra lengua y por tanto contarían a la hora de calcular el número final de palabras de una lengua determinada.

Dew.


----------



## MarieSuzanne

Tienes toda la razón, Picypuck. Y no sólo eso: luego están, por ejemplo, las formas verbales que incluyen además del infinitivo (único que figura en castellano), es decir, los pasados irregulares, los participios usados como adjetivos, las distintas escrituras de G. Bretaña y EE.UU... Claro, hacen eso por la terrible pobreza de formas verbales que tienen. Imagina si incluyéramos todas las nuestras para cada verbo...


----------

